# NBA Worldwide: The All-International Team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The NBA has come a long way since it was founded in 1946.
> 
> It has become a worldwide phenomenon, with international players becoming the norm in the league, and now with European teams taking American players from the NBA (a la Josh Childress).
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/58719-nba-worldwide-the-all-international-team

PG - Tony Parker
SG - Dražen Petrović
SF - Peja Stojaković
PF - Dirk Nowitzki
C - Yao Ming

That's his team for those that didn't feel like clicking the link.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a hard list to argue with. But Jose Calderon might end up supplanting Parker,Ginobili _might_ deserve the nod over Petrovic if not for the sentimental aspect of it all, and you've got to respect Toni Kukoc and Arvydas Sabonis for what they did, too.


----------

